
Alphabet’s Loon deploys internet connectivity balloons to Kenya - rajnathani
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/21/alphabets-loon-deploys-internet-connectivity-balloons-to-kenya-for-first-commercial-service-launch/
======
rajnathani
The interesting part mentioned about the deployment of the balloons:

> The Loon balloons actually have quite the journey to make to get to the area
> it will service in Kenya, taking off from either Puerto Rico or Nevada, as
> Loon CTO Sal Candido explains in a Medium post. From there, they navigate on
> air currents to make their way to their target destination, using “the
> fastest route that drifting on the stratospheric winds allow,” to traverse
> upwards of 6,800 miles through a somewhat circuitous route, which is
> determined by Loon’s automated navigation software.

The link of the blog post by Loon's CTO which shows a map of the balloon
travel from Puerto Rico to Kenya for the deployment: [https://medium.com/loon-
for-all/take-me-to-kenya-23221c3f80d](https://medium.com/loon-for-all/take-me-
to-kenya-23221c3f80d)

